

The NYC subway system as a string instrument - clofresh
http://mta.me/

======
Jun8
This is really intense! I salute the mind level that conceives such a concept
(and comes up with a cool visualization).

~~~
icco
I totally agree. I was kind of hoping the authors name would be in the source
(<http://mta.me/js-conductor/>) but no such luck. It is pretty interesting
code to read through though.

~~~
spacemanaki
This might be the author? <http://blog.chenalexander.com/2011/conductor-mta/>

~~~
c3o
He also makes wonderful music as <http://boyinstatic.com> and
<http://theconsulategeneral.com>.

He made a neat (mildly) interactive Flash site for one of his songs years ago:
<http://www.bellyfull.tv> – I loved the concept of doing this instead of
video.

At <http://www.sonatafortheunaware.com> he generated music from footage taken
on the Philadelphia subway.

------
CognitiveLens
In case you haven't discovered it - you can click-and-drag your mouse across
the lines to make sounds in addition to waiting for the lines to 'pluck'
themselves

------
IgorPartola
This is very cool. Here's our way of visualizing buses driving around in a
novel way: <http://labs.transloc.com/streetview/>

~~~
pavel_lishin
Does it auto-update as the bus moves? I finally found a street-view image, but
it's just sitting there.

~~~
jasonfeinstein
It depends on the bus - it randomly chooses a bus and follows it. If the bus
is not moving anywhere - the view doesn't move either. Try refreshing..

------
icefox
Loading Sound is always at 0% for me.

~~~
adrinavarro
Seems to use flash. Disabled flashblock in chrome, reloaded and worked fine.
Not all html5…

Nice work though.

~~~
steveklabnik
The source says that it uses HTML5 sound, but falls back to flash if it
doesn't work.

------
lsb
It's wonderful, if a little odd, to think of the NYC subway as a plucked
guitar, versus the familiar steel-on-steel "ka-chunk, ka-chunk" as the trains
rumble on the (unwelded) tracks.

------
britta
They should crash and shatter, like lightcycles.

~~~
pavel_lishin
They should be randomly delayed, like MTA trains.

------
jefe78
This is amazing. Would you consider offering a tutorial to implement alternate
systems(other cities)?

------
louhong
This is pretty creative - does anyone have suggestions on how I can convert
this into a screensaver?

~~~
Zev
If you're on a Mac, you can do it with Quartz Composer:
[http://www.cybero.co.uk/QuartzComposerJavaScriptGuide-
Eng/in...](http://www.cybero.co.uk/QuartzComposerJavaScriptGuide-
Eng/index.html)

If you do make a Quartz composition out of this, please do share it!

------
goldins
Open up a few tabs for a more fun and chaotic track!

Though I am having some syncing issues when one of the tabs is active.

------
zelandpanther
Interesting, it's creative and artistic engineering.

